
Los Alamos National Laboratory fined for shipping plutonium via commercial air - mcone
https://www.abqjournal.com/1121661/los-alamos-docked-3-1-million-for-shipping-plutonium-via-commercial-air-cargo.html
======
chmaynard
Memo to self: when traveling via Albuquerque, bring portable geiger counter.

